# Scummy Algae



## Fish_man32 (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I am new to the forum. but I have had an aquarium for a long long time. But now I have come acrossed a problrm that I have never had before. I have this really weird scummy algee growing in and on everything in the tank. Not sure what it is or wha has caused it or how to get rid of it. It is a 50 gal no undergravel filter but I do have an AquaClear 500 (now known as the 110). Any help or thought will be great. Thanks Tim


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

What color is the algae and how long are you leaving your lights on?
How old is the tank? 
When its time to clean the tank, do you scrub it down completely, all the gravel and everything, just siphon it out, or what do you do? 
When was your last water change? Have you tested the parameters, if so what are they?


----------

